# Two Procedures-Two Reports?



## Lassal423 (Apr 25, 2008)

I need some expertise with Anesthesia coding...If 2 surgeons perform 2 different procedures (ex:  radius fracture & lower leg skin graft) during the same session, is the anesthesia reported separately?  I have heard that you should choose the highest level procedure for the total time.  
Does anyone have information on this?
Thanks!
TGIF!!


----------



## missyah20 (Apr 28, 2008)

You are correct.  You would bill the total anesthesia time with the highest level procedure done.  In this case I would use the anesthesia code for the radius fracture.  

Both of the procedures have an RVG of 3 base units, however the anesthesia code used for the radius fracture(01820/01830 depending on if it was a closed or open procedure) will be more complex then the anesthesia code(00400) for the skin graft.  

Hope that helps!


----------

